# My Favorite Rifle !



## .41 Magnum (Aug 31, 2007)

My old 1903A3 Springfield (Remington, 1943) This started in full military trim. I have been chastised for desecrating a very nice old "03" but guns do nothing for Me sitting in the safe. I own them to use them. I've actually had it for about 40 years, but I finished it about six years ago.
This is what happens after 3 1/2 years work, & a lot of sweat, a little blood, a lot of machining, woodworking, polishing bluing, new parts, etc. At the time I wasn't too sure it was worth it all, but now, there isn't enough money to buy it. The straight grained French Walnut stock, started out life as a 2" X 10" X 5' board. I had an old friend, who has since passed away (at 88 Yrs. old) who did the machining on the barrel etc. It was a "lot"of work ! Everything is high polish blued, & the bolt is the high nickel steel, & just polished bright. I'd like to have the bolt engine turned, but don't know who does that type of finishing. The scope on it is just a 2 1/2 power Tasco compact, which is plenty, for where we hunt. The trigger is a Timney, set @ just under 2#, & very, very smooth & crisp. For Me, it's nearly perfect.:mrgreen:














































------------------
I don't have a solution, but I admire your problem.

Shoot often, Shoot straight, Be safe !


----------



## K Bob (Sep 17, 2007)

That looks nice. How does it shoot.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks like it was well worth the effort.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Fine job on that firearm. You should be proud.:smt023


----------



## .41 Magnum (Aug 31, 2007)

*Took a while !*



K Bob said:


> That looks nice. How does it shoot.


It took quite some time to figure out a load that both performed & was accurate with the 18" Bbl. I spent some time on the phone with "Sierra's" tec's. Finally settled on the 150 Gr. spitzer, & IMR-4895, & CCI primers. Just beautiful now.:target:


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

What'd you leave the full stock for? You could ahve gone half-length, saved yourself a couple lbs of weight, and come out with a more handsome gun, too


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*A winner.*

Man that is a beauty for sure Mr 41Magnum:drooling:. Sure would like to bench that a few rounds myself. You done yourself proud and good luck with it.:smt023


----------



## Hairy Clipper (Nov 3, 2008)

I have always liked full stocked rifles. That is beautiful! There is something about the cocking piece on the Springfield that makes it look like a "real" rifle.

Thanks for showing us.

Hairy


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Sweet manlicher style stock!!!!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks nice man. Great looking rifle. If it shoots as good as it looks you got a real honey there.


----------



## imager67 (Dec 2, 2009)

The full stock is impressive.


----------

